# פולידין לחתול?



## כדור צמר (17/12/10)

פולידין לחתול? 
השמנמן, למי זוכר, חזר לפי כמה ימים עם צליעה. הוא התאושש קצת אחרי יום של לא אוכל-לא שותה-לא זז, וצלע פחות, אז אמרנו שנחכה ונראה מה קורה. היום הוא התחיל ללקק את האזור וחשף פצע די גדול ומדמם מעט, כנראה בגלל ליקוק יתר, שלא ראינו כי החתולצ'יק מאוד מאוד פרוותי. זה ממש נראה כמו חור אדום. השאלה היא האם מותר לשים לחתולים פולידין של בני אדם? והאם הליקוק טוב, או שצריך למנוע ממנו ללקק? ואם כן- אז איך? כמובן שאם נראה שאין שיפור יבוא וטרינר לראות אותו, אבל סופ"ש, ובינתיים אני רוצה לעשות מה שאפשר.


----------



## כדור צמר (17/12/10)

תמונה גרפית של הפצע 
לא נראה שכואב לו. רק כשהסטתי קצת את הפרווה כדי לצלם הוא כעס, אבל כאמור- הוא צולע הרבה פחות, ואני לא מרגישה גוש מוגלה מסביב.


----------



## MadCatter (18/12/10)

אפשר פולידין 
אבל תנסי למנוע כמה שאפשר ממנו ללקק את הפצע או הפולידין. קשה לתת אבחנות לפי תמונה אז עדיף שלא נוסיף. אם הוא לא צולע ולא נראה שהוא בכאבים אז את יכולה לעקוב אחרי זה. אבל אם הוא מלקק את זה באופן אובססיבי או מראה חוסר תאבון\צרכים מחוץ לארגז\אפטיות או כל דבר חריג- קחי אותו מיד לרופא כי זה יכול להראות על הידרדרות! אבל בלי לחץ


----------



## ליזי133 (17/12/10)

מותר לשים פולידין.... גם לי בהתחלה נשמע מוזר. 
אבל כדאי להתייעץ עם וט' לפני זה


----------



## תאנוש (17/12/10)

אני שמה 
הוט שלי בעיקרון בודקת מה יש לי בבית וקודם כל נותנת לי להשתמש בדברים קיימים לפני שהיא שולחת אותי לקנות. היא אמרה לי לשים על פצע חשוף של אחד החתולים פולידין וזה עזר במהירות וביעילות. מאז קניתי קופסא גדולה של פולידין במשחה ואני שמה להם כשהם נפצעים או כשיש איזו בעיה בעור. כמובן לא לעשות זאת ללא התייעצות עם וט'. אצלי הם מידי פעם מלקקים, אין לי מה לעשות עם זה. הם מלקקים את עצמם ואחד את השני...


----------



## כדור צמר (18/12/10)

אבל, אבל... 
סופ"ש, ואני לא יכולה להתקשר לוט' שלו.... אני סתם פולניה? אני ממש דואגת לו, הפצע נראה ממש לא סימפטי. אני בחרדות שיתפתח מתחת לזה מוגלה (לפני שבועיים הוא חזר מאשפוז של כמה ימים כי שאבו לו מוגלה מפצע אחר). אני סתם דואגת יותר מדי?


----------



## GeJuFan (18/12/10)

שימי קצת פולידין ועקבי אחרי הפצע 
אם את ממש חוששת שימי שוב פולידין מחר בבוקר ושוב בערב. וביום ראשון בבוקר קחי אותו לוטרינר.


----------



## יצורה (20/12/10)

אני מעדיפה לחטא במי מלח 
כוס מים רתוחים (לא רותחים - רתוחים שקוררו) + כף מלח. אפשר לחטא גם בפולידין או סביעור (שפחות שורף, אבל קראתי שפחות מומלץ לפצעים נרחבים או לשימוש לאורך זמן). בכל מקרה, הייתי מתייעצת גם עם וטרינר. טופו חזרה לפני כמה ימים עם פצע כזה, יותר קטן, אבל עם זיהום שגרם לה לצלוע ונזקקה לאנטיביוטיקה. מה שלום החתול היום?


----------



## כדור צמר (23/12/10)

עדכונון 
תודה לכולם על העזרה. ביום ראשון התקשרנו לוט' והוא קפץ לראות (הוא וטרינר נייד), אמר שאני קצת היסטרית מדי (לפחות לא צחק עליי), ושאפשר להמשיך עם הפולידין ולשים עליו עין קצת יותר טובה כדי שהוא לא ילקק את הפולידין כל הזמן כי אז זה בזבוז זמן. הפצע קטן וקטן, עדיין נראה לא סימפטי, אבל הוא לא מזדהם. מה שכן, החתולון הזה מעביר אותי 7 מדורי גהנום כי אתמול שמתי לב שהשפה העליונה השמאלית שלו קצת נפוחה וטיפל'ה אדומה. לא שמה לב שעקיצה כלשהי, יש לך מושג מה זה יכול להיות? הוא לא מרייר, והוא אוכל כרגיל. גם לא נראה שכואב לו (למרות שיש לו סף כאב גבוה, או שהוא פשוט לא יודע להתלונן)


----------



## יצורה (23/12/10)

אולי באמת עקיצה? 
קשה לדעת, בטח בלי לראות. ולחתולים יש סף כאב גבוה, הם בד"כ לא מראים שהם חולים או סובלים (חוץ מכשפותחים קופסא של פנסי פיסט, ואז הם מייללים כאילו לא אכלו שבועות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

